# Swearing and Enworld's Policy



## Tanstaafl_au (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello,

I've just joined recently and had a question. 

In the few threads I've read already I've noticed swear words like slut and piss. Is this considerable fine for use at Enworld, or have I just noticed ones that slipped passed the mods?

I found reference to the grand mother rule but I know what I would say around my grand mother is different - particularily if slut is acceptable here.

Thanks,
Tans


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 25, 2010)

*Our New Policy *


----------



## Plane Sailing (Sep 25, 2010)

Generally speaking no, that is not considered appropriate language. There is a filter which catches a wide range of swear words (and we are not happy with people attempting to 'cleverly' bypass the filter by including numbers or symbols).

Mods would love to read everything which is posted at ENworld, because there is so much really good stuff, but essentially we rely upon people reporting problem issues (or potential problem issues) via the triangle icon in a post so that we can spot them and take such action as is necessary.

best general rule - express yourself without swearing at all. 

Thanks


----------



## surfarcher (Sep 27, 2010)

This is an interesting topic!

Now I understand the need to curb really offensive language - this hobbie does need it's slow trickling influx of juniors and putting that at risk is a BAD THING.

By the same token, one man's swearing is another expressiveness... And culture plays a bigger role here than you might expect.

You see, I'm an aussie and many terms that are considered strong expression where I come from seem to be considered outright swearing in other countries... Particularly the US.  

Strong words, yes. But not "real swearing", as it were.

Anyway, just something the mods might want to think about before getting too heavy handed with "swearing offenders" 

Cheers!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 27, 2010)

Am I jaded but neither of those seem like swear words? 

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/piss
Slut - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

Hmmm...both in Webster's, the first is listed as sometimes vulgar, while the second has no notes. A word like the F-word is in there but is listed as Obscene. Now, of course, it's all in context. 

My problem is I watch too much network TV...


----------



## surfarcher (Sep 27, 2010)

Same here... That's kinda my point.

Also w*nk*r and d*ckh**d aren't swearwords here


----------



## Umbran (Sep 27, 2010)

We take context into account, and judging foul language is definitely subjective.

For example, in the "Play by Post" threads, many things said in-character are apt to be allowed, where if you said then out of character in the General Discussion forum, we'd slap you with a 3-day ban.

Calling people (either specific individuals or general groups) names is apt to get moderator attention if we hear about it, even if it isn't what you'd think of as a swear word.  

Grandma doesn't like very direct swearing, and thinks people should be treated with respect.  Innuendo, however, is something she often doesn't get.


----------



## surfarcher (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah that makes sense.  If someone is being abusive the actual specific words don't really factor in.

But if someone is just getting picked up in general for "swearing"... Well I'd imagine a first offence nice warning might be reasonable.

If they ignore that they deserve to get their but banned


----------



## Umbran (Sep 27, 2010)

surfarcher said:


> But if someone is just getting picked up in general for "swearing"... Well I'd imagine a first offence nice warning might be reasonable.




While every case is unique, we don't regularly ban people just for using a swear word.  We more typically edit out the offense, and give the offender a warning.  Repeat offenders or someone with a truly egregiously foul or offensive mouth may be given more harsh treatment more quickly.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Sep 27, 2010)

Umbran said:


> Repeat offenders or someone with a truly egregiously foul or offensive mouth may be given more harsh treatment more quickly.



 Clean it up!


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 28, 2010)

For instance, I'll happily call myself a game slut or be tremendously pissed off about something. I will not call another member a slut or use "piss" in the excretion sense.

Excretion sense.. now there's a lousy super power.


----------



## surfarcher (Sep 28, 2010)

*heh* Yeah just discussin to be honest.  I haven't had any issues on here.

That said rpg.net can be a bit heavier!  I got a private red warning for saying "I reckon he's a w*nk*r, just ignore him"


----------



## Morrus (Sep 28, 2010)

surfarcher said:


> *heh* Yeah just discussin to be honest. I haven't had any issues on here.
> 
> That said rpg.net can be a bit heavier! I got a private red warning for saying "I reckon he's a w*nk*r, just ignore him"




If you were talking about another poster, you'd get one here, too.  At that point, the word itself is the least of the problems with it!


----------



## surfarcher (Sep 28, 2010)

LOL! Fair enough. 

Mind you the guy I was saying " I think..." about was a troll who got banned about 2.76 minutes later


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Sep 28, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> Excretion sense.. now there's a lousy super power.



Super power?  Isn't that just "sense of smell"?


----------



## Rel (Sep 28, 2010)

A common misconception is that the word "ass" is in the filter.  It isn't.  You can say ass if you feel that the situation calls for it.  But don't call somebody else an ass or we'll ban your ass.

It bothers me when I see somebody say "a$$" because that tells me that they think it might be filtered but they are trying to circumvent the filter.  So I tell people not to do that.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 28, 2010)

Rel said:


> A common misconception is that the word "ass" is in the filter.  It isn't.  You can say ass if you feel that the situation calls for it.  But don't call somebody else an ass or we'll ban your ass.



For instance, I'd be particularly accurate if I said "Gary Gygax's gelatinous cube ate my ass." I'd be equally accurate if I said "Rel and his stupid dungeon cart killed the gelatinous cube too late to save my beloved and trusty ass, and thus Rel _is_ an ass," but then I would be breaking the rules. Even though it'd be _totally_ justified.


----------

